# Hedgehog may have licked mosquito repellant!!!!



## pimpinpip (Sep 3, 2014)

This is my first hedgehog he's about 8 weeks old and he and I were on my floor in the dark and I saw him sniffing right next to a bottle of bug spray that fell on the floor the other day so I went to pick it up and it was LEAKING and I think he may have licked some of it up!! I picked him up and his nose was wet so I wiped his face off and gave him a quick foot bath and tried to wipe his nose and mouth off as much as he'd let me, and after his (first) foot bath he started sneezing a little bit!! 
How do I know if he licked any of it up?? He was only next to it for a fee seconds! What should I look for?? What is there to do?? It's midnight right now and I'm not sure if he licked any up or not but now I'm really panicking! 


If it matters the mosquito repellant is Off familycare unscented with aloe vera.

What should I do right now??


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I would call poison control. See how toxic it is to small mammals. They may be able to at least suggest whether or not to try to induce vomiting.


----------



## pimpinpip (Sep 3, 2014)

shinydistraction said:


> I would call poison control. See how toxic it is to small mammals. They may be able to at least suggest whether or not to try to induce vomiting.


I called and they said they didn't have that kind of information. Should I try to get him to vomit any ways?? It's almost been a half hour!!


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Some poisons do more damage coming up than going down. I think there may be a poison control for animals. Also I would call emergency vets as well. How has he been acting in the mean time? Also, check the can. There may be a number on it to call in the event it's ingested.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Call emergency vets. Any kind of poison control listed on the bottle would be for humans, they won't be able to help you with hedgehogs. I would not induce vomiting personally, it can be very painful, damaging, & stressful, and usually the things you use to induce vomiting are pretty harsh on their system too. Call around to any and all vet numbers you can find & see if you can get a hold of someone. 

In the meantime, I would try getting water into him, to see if you can dilute it if he did lick any. Syringe him some water (carefully, so he doesn't aspirate). Keep a very close eye on him for at least 24 hours and any signs of abnormal behavior, get him to a vet ASAP.


----------



## pimpinpip (Sep 3, 2014)

Thank you both for your replies!!
Thankfully I don't think he actually ingested any but better to be safe then sorry. I was too worried to sleep last night and listened to him play in his cage and run on his wheel all night- it was seriously a lullaby, I was so relieved! He's up tonight doing the same thing and he's acting completely normal!  
I'm working on making a safer play area for him now, cuz that scare almost gave me a heart attack, lol!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Glad all seems to be well so far.  And that sounds like a good idea! These little guys can zero right in on anything you don't want them to mess around with.


----------



## Sly&Harley14 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hedgehogs have an uncanny ability to metabolize toxins. They are not like most animals. I'm not saying it isn't an issue but it's just something to keep in mind. Look it up for more info it's part of the foaming process for them. Hope I was helpful I'm new here.


----------

